# So I don't hijack a previous thread...



## Ian Bee (Feb 9, 2014)

Toolmaster, was kind enough to share with us, his modifications to his vice, for holding wider than jaws opening stock.

He then followed through, with an other idea, which is one I also have made, but with the slightest difference.  On mine, I have two slotted plates attached on the bottom, so I don't have to over tighten the small vices I have on my machine.

If I have to mill a big weapon plate, then all bets are off, and the vices are removed, but otherwise, this little jig gets me through.













Cheers


Ian


----------

